# Fixing small error



## dling (Aug 22, 2017)

Have small misprint I need to fix. 72 t-shirts. Have a light red spot on white stripe of a flag that needs covered. Can I use ink with small brush paint over and then maybe use a hair dyer to set or what? Will post link to image of red smudge.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_831anePMHAZTJNN3J3NEE1STQ/view?usp=sharing

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

you may want to try using the corner of a business card or toothpick to touch that smudge up. If you use a brush it will be hard to smooth the touch-up ink and not leave brush strokes in the ink.
Once you fix it, just cure the ink as normal.


----------



## dling (Aug 22, 2017)

We are not at the shop. My wife is the sales rep and the customer is not happy.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

As long as it's dried and maybe even pressed you'll be fine


----------



## Daybreak (Aug 12, 2013)

I would just reprint them. If the customer is already un-happy, most likely, they will not gladly accept the "fixed" shirts. You will probably spend just as much time trying to fix those shirts than just reprinting them. 
If your customer walks away unhappy, you close that door for any future business from them and also any referrals.
In the end, its a small loss, a little time investment, and you will be proud to hand them their new order.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I would offer a fix and discount or a reprint. Most people love that discount!


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

From my experience you should base your actions on the customer. 

If you want to keep them due to the amount of business they bring and they are already unhappy, reprinting the shirts for free immediately and explaining it as an unusual error on your part will go a long way with most customers.

However if the customer has a nice, friendly, understanding attitude you can discuss options like fixing the mistake on the current order by ink smudging or discounting a future order/reprint.


----------

